# *** help needed ***



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Last night a cat, maybe one of ours, we dont know, shoved a pigeon through out cat-flap.

Initially I thought it dead as it was just sitting there, in a strange position with its eyes open but I gently blew on it and eventually it moved about half a meter but I did not see this happen.

Both me and mum are a little nervous of bird, so we called our neighbor, she picked it up and it was resting rather contently in a tea-towel in her arms, making a few noises.

We realized it was very much alive and there did not seem to be blood so in the end, as she was vert tired and had to leave, we decided to put the pigeon in a tea towel, in a small box in our shed with a bowel of water.

This morning I went to check and the pigeon has not moved, but is still alive.

I have a feeling it has broken a wing or a bone, because I think it would have died over night had it internal injuries.

I am slightly nervous of picking it up but I might just do it if I have to.

Unless it is necessary I would like to avoid having to put the bird out of its misery, I am a firm believer of doing everything I can to help something if there is a chance of survival and it is worth it.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

try giving someone who is experienced in pigeons a ring hun.

They will know of specialist avian vets, but should also have much more experience in dealing with injured birds etc.

LONDON AND ESSEX SHOW PIGEON SOCIETY
Mr G EATON
01375 675727

Royal Pigeon Racing Association 01452 713529

both should be able to point you in the direction of someone local who can help x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help

We rang the RSPCA and they told us to ring our local vets on their behalf (they would pay). We jusr ang out vets and they said we can either take it in - they will check it over and if there is a chance we can take it home and care for it/ they will care for it but they think with all the cats their it may die of shock so we should should take it. Or just leave it. If it does not have a chance they will humanly euthanize it.So we are going to take it to our vets and fingers crossed we can look after it and release it when it is better.

I hate seeing animals injured.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Leah-Pardo said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> We rang the RSPCA and they told us to ring our local vets on their behalf (they would pay). We jusr ang out vets and they said we can either take it in - they will check it over and if there is a chance we can take it home and care for it/ they will care for it but they think with all the cats their it may die of shock so we should should take it. Or just leave it. If it does not have a chance they will humanly euthanize it.So we are going to take it to our vets and fingers crossed we can look after it and release it when it is better.
> 
> I hate seeing animals injured.


RSPCA going to pay? That's a first. If this a wild pigoen such as a wood pigeon then a vet has a responsibilty to treat the bird for no charge which they are required to do under the law for British wildlife.
If it's a domestic pigoen or a feral pigoen there is no responsibily. The RSPCA 
euthanize pretty much all injured pigeons they come into contact with and that's the usual advice they give to the public. I would be very intersted to hear whether they do pay. Please let me know.

I'm sorry to say the prospects for your injured pigeon do not look good and I wood imagine even the vet will reccommend euthanasia. They are so common no one wants to spend the time and money on them.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Update 

Taken the pigeon now called Geoffrey to the vet. She said he was shell shocked but otherwise healthy and plump! He has a slight wound beneath his wing but it seems old. She said we should keep him in our shed for a few days and feed him wet catfood and break soaked in milk and water.

So all looks good for this little guy!



And yep he is a feral, common, street pigeon.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Leah-Pardo said:


> Update
> 
> Taken the pigeon now called Geoffrey to the vet. She said he was shell shocked but otherwise healthy and plump! He has a slight wound beneath his wing but it seems old. She said we should keep him in our shed for a few days and feed him wet catfood and break soaked in milk and water.
> 
> ...


Thats great! Your a good soul!  Well Done for helping the poor thing! I hope Geoffrey feels better soon! Approach him slowly when you go into the shed... you might have a returning visitor to your garden :thumbup: x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I would not recommend him returning! Not with our 4 mass murders!

Bless him, I am slightly nervous of birds, so he is in a smaller box, in a larger box, and I want to get him out of the smaller box because the larger box has his food in it.

Our neighbor may be able to help us with that later  He is a little champion!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, some very sad news today.

This morning we looked in on Jeff, with the intention of getting ready to release him today, but sadly he has passed away in the night.

We dont know why, perhaps he never ate the food we set out for him and he died of hinger, or maybe it was the cold (which makes me feel absolutely beside my self) but we are all very sad that this little guy did not make it especially as we were told by the vet he seemed fine apart from being shell shocked.

We are going to leave him for a few hours just incase, as we dont want to bury a pigeon that it still alive but just thought I would let everyone know and thank you all for your help.

RIP Jeff x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Leah-Pardo said:


> Well, some very sad news today.
> 
> This morning we looked in on Jeff, with the intention of getting ready to release him today, but sadly he has passed away in the night.
> 
> ...


Aw thats so sad :crying: sometimes the shock can just get such a small thing  Well done for doing your best though! RIP Jeff x


----------

